# The Artisan Flamingo dovetail marker



## Jimi_C

I like my Veritas dovetail markers, but really I wanted to comment on your hanging system for your planes - ingenious! I'm totally going to steal that


----------



## RGtools

I own a 1:8 by Veritas, it's a good tool, but it lacks soul (Julio's is a 1:6, so I use both). Also handy on this marker is the quarter inch "lip" opposite the main marking surface, it's useful for marking the top of the half pin (in other words only one pair of dividers is needed when using this marker)

I wanted to mention, this is not the marker you buy it you are concerned about price. It's worth it if you aren't.

Thanks for the comment on the plane rack. It was a fun project and there are some more detailed pics on my profile. The only thing I would do differently would be to use dovetails instead of rabbets and an Alan Peters joint instead of a dado, but it was meant to go together quick.


----------



## Chelios

If you don't mind me asking how much was the dovetail marker? It is a beauty


----------



## Hayabusa

Oh my God ! I´m almost crying, such a honor to be able to read that sensitive review, it is very impresive to see my work on the other side of the world, in the marvelous rack of my knid friend
I couldnt be happier if someone asks. Terrific words !! and very well done dovetails. As I tould before I´m planning to film a video to explain the features of this marker, but I have first to bring the new bad axe dovetail saw with me and finish a new old-fashion marking gauge I´m working on. A million THANKS for making my woodworking journey worth it


----------



## RGtools

Here is the link to the things. I would not quote you a price because shipping is the more expensive part and it varies state to state.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/43821


----------



## Rice_Eater

Nice review. Great job on those dovetails.


----------

